# Wechselstrommotor an drei Phasen mit Fu!



## max1de (7 März 2007)

Frage an alle Motorspezialisten !

Wir haben eine Pumpe (Wechselstrommotor 230 V!) die in einer Steinmetzschaltung  verschaltet ist bekommen (glaube in Dreieckschaltung).

Also geh ich erst einmal davon aus, dass es sich um ein ganz normalen Asynchron Motor handelt! 
Motordaten: U=230V; I=1,1A P=0,25KW Leistung 75l/min. Das wars schon!

Frage:
Nun will ich diese Pumpe an einem FU 3~ anschließen, also Kondensator ausbauen und die Pumpe in Sternschaltung anklemmen. 

Was ist jetzt zu beachten.

Was mir logisch erscheint ist ja dass das Moment steigt.
Muss ich dann mit dem Strom um Wurzel 3 runter ?? 
Ist das überhaupt gut für den Motor (Wicklungsisolierung, Wärmeentwicklung....)

Freue mich schon auf deine Antwort 

Gruß Max


----------



## edi (7 März 2007)

Hallo,

ich sehe das so .

Die Steinmetzschaltung ist , wie schon gesagt wurde dafür da reguläre 
Drehstrommotoren ( mit Drehstromwicklungen ) an  Wechselspannung zu betreiben.

Es gibt aber auch reine 230 V Wechselspannungsmotoren , diese haben nur eine Hauptwicklung und eine über den Kondensator betriebene Hilfswicklung.  Sie haben also von Hause aus keine Drehstromwicklung. Somit kannst du dann auch keinen FU " drehstrommäßig " anschalten.
Der Motor hat nur 4 Anschlüsse - 2 für die Hauptwicklung  (u1 u2 ) und zwei für die Hilfswicklung (z1 z2 )


----------



## AndreK (8 März 2007)

*Also wenn es die ...*

Steinmetzschaltung ist (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmetzschaltung)

dann benötigtst du nur den FU mit passender Spannung. Gibt es ja auch für 3x230V oder 3x400V.


----------



## Stromer (8 März 2007)

Bevor ich jetzt erkläre wie du das machen musst, mal folgendes.

Aus deinen Daten ist nicht 100% ersichtlich ob es ein Drehstrommotor oder ein Wechselstrommotor ist. (Damit meine ich die Wicklungen)

Deine Aussage ist Steinmetzschaltung, woher weist du das?
Du schaust erst mal auf das Leistungsschild und schreibst die Type ab.
Dann, steht bei der Spannungsangabe noch ein Stern oder Dreieck?
Um ganz sicher zu gehen, schaust du auf das Klemmbrett und schaust mal ob da zufällig 6 Drähte aus der Wicklung kommen.

Das ganze postest du dann hier, dann gibt es klare Antwort.
Im übrigen kann man jeden guten FU auf alle Ausgangsspannungen die kleiner als die Eingangsspannung ist, einstellen.


----------



## max1de (20 März 2007)

Hi,
aus dem Klemmenbrett ragen sechs Leitungen, also gehe ich davon aus das es sich um ein Drehstrommotor an der Pumpe handelt.
Das Typenschild gibt nicht wirklich viel her, nur:

250W
1.1 A
230V

Ich habe einen Micromaster davor geschaltet und habe als Motorspannung 230V und als Motorstrom habe ich 1.1 A parametriert. Der Motor ist noch im Dreieck geschaltet. Der Umrichter fährt nur mit einem FehlerHochlauframpe zu lang) an. Bei verringerung der Zeit zeigt er den Fehler trotzdem an. Wenn man den Motor im Stern schaltet sagt der Umrichter das keine Last angeschlossen ist. Ich bin nur am hadern ob die 230V Ausgangsspannung richtig ist, ich hatte den Kondensator ja demontiert. 

Dann habe ich noch eine zusätzliche Frage: Wenn ich den Umrichter einphasig (230V) ansteuere Beträgt die Ausgangsspannung doch max. 230V, oder?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten von Euch


----------



## edison (20 März 2007)

Klemm doch mal das Klemmbrett auf und messe die Widerstände der Wicklungen - wenn alle 3 gleich sind sollte es sich tatsächlich um einen Drehstrommotor handeln.

Hast Du den Micromaster vorher in Werkseinstellung versetzt?
Welche Regelungsart ist parametriert?
Was für eine Micromaster verwendest Du?

Ich habe schon von leuten gelesen, die einen waschechten Kondensatormotor an einem FU betrieben haben.


----------



## max1de (20 März 2007)

Wir haben die Wicklungen gemessen und die waren alle gleich !

Wir haben den MM 440 vorher auf werkseinstellung gesetzt und diesen mit den Daten des "Typenschildes" gefüttert. Die Regelungsart haben wir U/f mit linearer Kennlinie gewählt !

Hoffe diese Daten helfen dir weiter 


Frage zwischen durch: der MM 440 ist mit 230 V gespeißt (Primär) welche scpannung habe ich sekundärseitig zwischen zwei Phasen 230V oder 400V oder ist diese einstellbar


----------



## Stromer (20 März 2007)

Anscheinend handelt es sich wirklich um einen Drehstrommotor.
Um das jetzt noch einwandfrei festzustellen, machst du folgendes:

Schalte den Motor in Stern und schließe Ihn an ein normales Netz an, also an 3x400V.
Der Strom müsste dann so 3x 0,4 - 0,6Ampere liegen.
Der Motor muss dann mit einem "normalen" Geräuch laufen.

Wenn das zurifft, dann wieder in Dreieck schalten, denn ein FU kann auch nur 3x230Volt ausgeben. Woher sollten auch die 400Volt kommen, wenn nur 230V reingehen.

Bei einem FU kann man nicht mit Kondensatoren an Motoren arbeiten. Die werden bei geringen Frequenzen nämlich sehr hochohmig, und bei hohen Freqenzen sehr niederohmig, gerade dann, wann die Spannung hoch ist.


----------



## edison (20 März 2007)

Hört sich doch prima an, der Motor muß in jedem Fall im Dreieck an dem FU betrieben werden.

Die Motordaten sind natürlich arg dürftig, da Der angegebene Motorstrom sich wohl auf den Betrieb in Steinmetzschaltung bezieht.
Kann mit der Leistungsangabe von 0,25kW auch die Pumpenleistung gemeint sein?


----------



## Stromer (20 März 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Die Motordaten sind natürlich arg dürftig, da Der angegebene Motorstrom sich wohl auf den Betrieb in Steinmetzschaltung bezieht.
> Kann mit der Leistungsangabe von 0,25kW auch die Pumpenleistung gemeint sein?


Er braucht doch nicht mehr als die Motorspannung, die hat er ja jetzt, falls der Motor ordentlich im Stern läuft.
Den Phasenwinkel schätzt man halt mit 0,75, so genau kommt das nicht drauf an, dafür ist die Leistung viel zu gering. 
Es wäre zwar leicht das alles genauer nachzumessen, aber wozu?, es reicht auf U/F Kennlinie einzustellen.


----------



## TommyG (22 März 2007)

Hast Du

ein vernünftiges Klemmbrett oder ein 6- faches Strippengewirr. Versuche doch mal, die Anfänge U1/ V1/ W1 und dann die entsprechenden Enden zu finden.

 Ich würde den Motor dann mal im Stern anschließen und laufen lassen. Wenn der gut läuft, dann sind Anfang und Ende richtig, wenn der irgendwie mehr brummt, als rennt, dann stimmt ein Ende/ Anfang nicht. 
Ich würde den dann auch erstmal im Stern am Umrichter rennen lassen, dann erst in den Dreieck schalten.

Aso, rein theoretisch müsste Ua> Ue möglich sein. Im Zwischenkreis sind ja Wu2*Unenn= 230V*1,14  vorhanden. 

Wenn man die dann in H- Brücken Schaltung von +320V bis -320V auf die Spulen gibt, dann hätte man doch locker ~ 600V Drehstrom, oder?

Ich denke, was die jetzigen FU's davon abhält, ist der Einsatz fetter Elektronik Bauteile, für wenig Leistung, bloß damit man mit der Spannung hoch kommt....

aso, reale FU's können sowas lt. Einstellungen locker, trotzdem kacken sie bei Unenn ab...

Greetz, TommyG


----------



## Stromer (23 März 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Aso, rein theoretisch müsste Ua> Ue möglich sein. Im Zwischenkreis sind ja Wu2*Unenn= 230V*1,14  vorhanden.





> Wenn man die dann in H- Brücken Schaltung von +320V bis -320V auf die Spulen gibt, dann hätte man doch locker ~ 600V Drehstrom, oder?


Sag mal die Elektrotechnik ist heute nicht so dein Ding?

Den ersten Satz kann ich noch mit einem Zahlendreher erklären, denn es sind 1,41 * U-Nenn.
Den zweiten Satz den hättest du aber erst besser gar nicht gedacht.

Man benötigt um Wechselstrom oder Drehstrom wechselrichten zu können auch wieder U-Dach.
Folglich geht nicht mehr raus als rein.
Es gibt zwar Spannungsverdopplerschaltungen, aber doch nicht als Leistungsteil.


----------



## TommyG (23 März 2007)

Ich sag ja theoretisch....

in der Praxis ist es so, das du nicht drüber kommst, aber z.B. die ABB's lassen sich bei 400V rein auf 690V raus einstellen, Das sie dann bei 400V abkacken, tja, das musste ich leider enttäuscht feststellen.

In der Musiktechnik ( Auto: zig Watt aus 12V...) ist es normal, mit ner H- Brücke 2x U nenn rauszukitzeln, also wenn mir mal jemand technisch erklären könnte, warum das net gehen soll....

bis dahin !denke! ich weiter, das es möglich ist, ich sage ja nicht, das es üblich ist, oder effektiv, aber möglich auf alle Fälle. U Dach ist ja da/vorhanden,  und wenn + U Dach und dann - U Dach, dann habe ich 2x U , oder?

Das ist ja auch kein Zaubertrick, was ich an Spg. hinten raushol, muss ich ja an Strom vorne reinstecken, also nix mit Energieklauerei und so..

Aso, jop, das mit dem 1,14 ist nat nen Zahlendreher.., daher ja auch Wu (rzel)2...

Grretz

TommG


----------



## Stromer (23 März 2007)

TommyG pass mal auf.
Wechselrichter sind keine Musikgeräte und Motore keine Zuhörer.
(Dein 1,14 habe ich ja auch nicht angeprangert, ich habe das schon verstanden)

Aber man benötigt um immer U-Dach um den Effektivwert erzeugen zu können.

U-Dach ist aber nur Wurzel 2 * U-Effektiv. Das kannst du nicht mit plus minus verdoppeln. Nicht wenn man einfach das Netz benutzt und die Wechselrichter machen halt mal nichts anderes.
Es gibt Schaltungen die können Gleichspannungen erhöhen, aber nicht in der Leistungstechnik.
Teoretisch kann man alles machen, sogar ein Torpedomobile.
Aber praktisch muss man das nehmen was vorhanden ist. Vorhanden sind 230Volt Eingangsspannung. Ja wenn ein Trafo davor wäre für 400Volt oder wenn das oder jenes. Ist es aber nun mal nicht.

Dies alles hat aber nichts mit der der Frage dieses Threads zu tuen, desshalb bringt es auch nichts mit Theorie anzufangen.


----------



## TommyG (23 März 2007)

ok, 

überzeugt.....


BTT....


----------



## himbeergeist (30 März 2007)

....naj, wenn Du so `nen Fu noch brauchst kann ich helfen. Ich habe hier noch 3 Neue Sinamics G110 stehen, incl. Pad zum programmieren oder auch mit Adapter und Software zum programmieren via PC. Eingangsspannung ist 230V Ausgangsspannung 3X230V. Vorhanden sind je ein 0,75kw, ein 1,5kw und ein 2,2kw. Lieferbar ab 14.04. da ich imo viel unterwegs bin.

Frank


----------

